# What do y’all think about these poodle clips??!



## SamieNorman (Aug 9, 2019)

I feel I should mention that I love Norman and how he looks. But I think its time for a change! Hes basically got a lamb cut which is sweet and nice, but getting a bit boring to groom. I want a challenge and something attractive for a male poodle! I dont mind classic poodle cuts, but was hoping to find something more masculine.


----------



## Zesti_V (Aug 7, 2019)

I like them both, but I love that mohawk. Haha, sorry I can't talk you down. I'm also in the club that hair grows back and it's no big deal (same goes for people). He's your dog- experiment how you want to! He won't mind


----------



## SamieNorman (Aug 9, 2019)

I was secretly hoping someone wouldn't talk me down  Thank you Zesti_V!!


----------



## Zesti_V (Aug 7, 2019)

I do have to wonder how it would look if you continued the mohawk on his head too instead of having a full top knot. Might make him look silly, but would be more of a real mohawk too. Hmmm... :devil:


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Not a mohawk fan but I love the silver poodle’s groom !


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

I love both grooms but for Asta the major factor is how practical the cut is. Long bracelets for example, pick up all sorts of debris (we live in the country) and got to be a pain with picking out debris and then brushing through, then combining through. Lot of work for me to handle, especially as Asta doesn't like grooming at all.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I like them both. Why not try something fun. I tend to think German clips look the most masculine.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I adore the German clip. I too think of it as a very masculine look, and because of my silly bias, I have never put my girl, Babykins in this clip.

The German Trim on a Standard Poodle - Grooming Business Magazine - May 2016

The Mohawk is cute, I wanted to try it but my husband nixed the idea. You could do the Mohawk and if you don’t like it, remove the back part and you have the bikini clip of the silver poodle. 

I have Babykins in a bikini and get tons of compliments. It’s easy to keep up, just need to comb the pompoms regularly.


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

*What do y’all think about these poodle clips??!*

The silver poodle is in a Miami clip. Hazel is always in a Miami and eventually Pepper will be too. 

I keep Hazel’s bracelets and topknot long and rough. She looks very “punk rocker”. 

I’d totally do the Mohawk if I had a male. 

Here’s Hazel. This was right after a groom where I had to take some length off her topknot because it sometimes gets completely out of control and I have to “take the tips off” which sorta smooths it out a bit. But you get the idea. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

My favorite all time photo of a pony clip:

​
Here's another pony clip shot I memed for past photo/poetry contest:

​
Also do a images.google.com search for "poodle pony clip".


----------



## Zesti_V (Aug 7, 2019)

I love that pony clip!!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Vita said:


> My favorite all time photo of a pony clip:
> 
> ​
> Here's another pony clip shot I memed for past photo/poetry contest:
> ...


The pony clip is really cute, but if your dog wears a flat collar, the collar cuts off the “mane” making it look weird. That spoo is wearing a choke chain which appears to be thin enough to hide inside the mane and not spoil the effect. Personally I would never put a choke collar on any dog.


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

Good point Skylar about the collar getting in the way... Hadn't considered that. I too have a pony clip on my list of 'to try' for my boy, and I am considering the German or a variation on it as well as a Pajama Dutch. I also saw a picture of a poodle in a clip I want to try- it looked like a lion. Topknot, neck, and chest were long, with shaved faced, short body and legs, lion tail with tassel on the end. I should have saved the picture...
Currently Raffi is just getting fft done, but I do leave a moustache to make him look more masculine.


----------



## Lauren_ (Nov 22, 2019)

I love the mohawk! This is my favorite one that I have seen: https://images.app.goo.gl/8EKvVXjfv9vKZchL7

I was going to get it for my boy's cut around 6 months because it would be fitting for him going through puberty lol but I think I am chickening out tbh. You should do it and post pictures you I can vicariously live through you!


----------



## SamieNorman (Aug 9, 2019)

Wow everyone!! I am LOVING the pony clip!! I am going to do this on him from now on, FOR SURE!! I am loving it!!! I groomed him before seeing these photos, which is a huge bummer. But hair grows back! So I am hoping to having a nice pony-look by January or February!!

Note: Norman only wears a collar when hes outside - it is his invisible fence . I agree though Skylar that I will never put a choke chain on my dogs.

So excited!!!! Thank you for the suggestion and thank you everyone for making me love the mohawk looks even more!!!! Wish I would have seen these photos before I groomed!!! Grr!!


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

SamieNorman said:


> Wow everyone!! I am LOVING the pony clip!! I am going to do this on him from now on, FOR SURE!! I am loving it!!! I groomed him before seeing these photos, which is a huge bummer. But hair grows back! So I am hoping to having a nice pony-look by January or February!!
> 
> Note: Norman only wears a collar when hes outside - it is his invisible fence . I agree though Skylar that I will never put a choke chain on my dogs.
> 
> So excited!!!! Thank you for the suggestion and thank you everyone for making me love the mohawk looks even more!!!! Wish I would have seen these photos before I groomed!!! Grr!!




Be careful with invisible fences. Dogs can escape them by accident with ease. They are great to use with a physical fence if you have fence climber or jumper but alone they can be dangerous. (Some dogs respect them completely. Some not at all. Some respect them until they see something “yummy” on the other side...)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamieNorman (Aug 9, 2019)

itzmeigh said:


> Be careful with invisible fences. Dogs can escape them by accident with ease. They are great to use with a physical fence if you have fence climber or jumper but alone they can be dangerous. (Some dogs respect them completely. Some not at all. Some respect them until they see something “yummy” on the other side...)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the advice!! I have had Norman on this for months now. Did not want to use it until he was ready for it. He learned quickly I will say and I now keep it at a very low level (2 out of 10) It will only vibrate and ring if he leaves the barrier or gets close to it. He is very very good at keeping away from the barrier, respects it fully. I had him on the level 4 where it would zap/correct him and once I knew he learned the barrier, I have had no issues with it turned down to vibrate/ring only. BUT, I always keep an eye out because you never can be too safe. My biggest fear is him escaping on accident. He is never the type to roam on his own in the yard UNLESS we have the lawn mower out and his favorite game is to act like the mower is chasing him and he will do the fastest laps around the house that I have even seen!! 

Plus it might be helpful to note that I live on a mountain where fencing is not used. Also... He is a VERY big sissy as well and hates to be more than 30 feet from me LOL! He will cry if I shower with the doors closed. 60 lb mamas boy!! 

Thank you again! I appreciate you being kind about your advice. Norman and I are attached at the hip so it is rare for him and I to not be side by side at all times


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Oh my! I had not seen either something like the extreme mohawk you posted, or the pony clip. I absolutely love both of them

Except that we spent time time growing out his hair for a blended top knot which I really like on my spoo and want to keep for awhile, I would go for it! Not sure if either of them would look as dramatic on a cream though.

This is my spoos blended top knot:


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Maybe instead of the choke chain collar something like a rolled leather collar would work: https://www.dogtelligent.com/best-rolled-leather-dog-collars/


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

That's what I was thinking, Kontiki: a rolled leather collar for a dog in a pony cut should work ok for when a collar is needed.

I love the pony cut. I have seen photos of it without bracelets for a white spoo that lives in a hot climate. It seems like a fun, easy way to enjoy a bit of hair while having fairly minimal grooming requirements for the owner.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Love the pony clip, and so stunning on a black Spoo!


----------

